# *fall bait*



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

name your bait or lure you have had success with this fall one for largemouth and one for smallmouth and can name more than one if you want haha...


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

crankbait, just about any color, any size


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

largemouth - beetle spin
smallmouth - smoke colored tube purple and gold flake 1/8 oz internal head


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Largemouth- 1/8 jig head and pumpkin colored grub
Smallmouth- wish i could tell you


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Largemouth- 4'' Swimmin' image.....walkin' the dog
Smallmouth- Drop shot gulp alive 3'' emerald shiner


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

LM- white Colorado Spinnerbait, gold blade
SM- 4inch black grub
It's gettin' cold fellers.............


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

isaiashortie said:


> name your bait or lure you have had success with this fall one for largemouth and one for smallmouth and can name more than one if you want haha...


Regarding the largemouth bass... I've had some luck with the Venom Salty Sling and the JignPig lately. Once the water cools on the inland lakes in Ohio, I normally do better with a slow presentation.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

JigNPig,
do you ever fish the jignpig in open water, or mostly pitching/flipping in holes/targets. I've been trying a number of things, and haven't had a bite in 5 outings. I'm a new bass fisherman this year, and have virtually zero experience with a jignpig. Any advice you could give is much appreciated.


----------



## bigspence09 (Jun 18, 2009)

jignpig, where abouts do u fish?


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

isaiashortie said:


> name your bait or lure you have had success with this fall one for largemouth and one for smallmouth and can name more than one if you want haha...


i would say for largemouth it would be the jig or the red eye shad....i don't fish for smallies that much so i couldn't tell you there.


----------



## randywatson (Jul 31, 2008)

I wish I could name more than one, but I haven't had a whole lot of success this fall. Most of the smallies I've caught this fall have been on a rapala shad rap. Haven't been out after largemouth.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have caught ALL of my fish smallmouth and largemouth on a buzzbait..thats IT


----------

